# Photoshop CS2 Pen Pressure.



## enFrir (Sep 29, 2005)

I have just purchased a Trust 1200-v2 Graphics Tablet.
It works with everything, including Corel Painter IX, but the pen pressure does not work with Photoshop CS2.
When i select pen pressure it shows a small grey warning icon, and the Stroke preview remains solid.
All drivers and XP Pro (SP2) are up to date.
I've also reinstalled Photoshop and the Tablet with no luck.

thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## salnajjar (Oct 20, 2005)

I posted this on a few other message boards already, but I thought I'd post it here too for people who may be googling for a solution to the same problem.

Aiptek makes the graphics tablets for most of the clone brands (Trust, Medion etc). Trust already have the latest driver on their website that fixes this problem and it works fine with the Aiptek tablet.

I have more info posted on my website and would post direct links to it here but this darn forum won't allow me to paste weblinks, there is a direct link to it from my home page mentioned above however, or just go and download the latest Trust driver the Trust website (make sure you choose the Scroll version even if you don't have the scroll tablet).

Seri


----------



## pitt646 (Oct 24, 2005)

hi man,

I got the same problem. I phoned trust and said to download driver 12052 on their website.

so go to trust site goto drivers download. put down 12052 produkt id,
i know you got the tablet 1200, but download it for xp and photoshop cs2 works!

follow the rest of instructions

let me know if it worked

greetings
pitt


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Adobe states that it is up to your tablet manufacturer to update their drivers to work with CS2, - so if pitt646's solution doesn't work for you contact Trust and ask them, politely, to get their finger out and release an update!


----------

